# 4/2/11 snow.



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Well the weather man got this one right just little over 9" w/in 24 hours,could been lot more if the ground also air wasn't warm...think I'll plow hook up for while..just in case.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

HA! I'll shut my darn mouth now! Ready for Spring yet?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd give about anything for sightings of robins,green grass,track little mud on Mrs. kitchen floor etc. about now...been long winter.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Grass is getting green here in NC and I think I will take the snow plow of the ole Kubota and replace it with the finish mower.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First off welcome.Bye
Second I think I'll save snowball w/your name on it for the harassssmnt.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

Spring is here but winter is still kicking and fighting.

The grass has stood up and turned green so its on.


The temps have been on the cool side but soon the warmer weather will be here.
Time to ge the mower deck ready.


----------

